# Splitting Heartguard



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I asked my vet last night if I could split the Heartguard chew thing in half and give half to Lexi and half to Nikki. They said you can't do this because the medicine is not evenly distributed throughout the chew thing. The manufacture is the one that told them this. I thought I would post this because I've heard on here that some people do this.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I to did this and learned not to. Lacey went to the vet about a month ago and of course she had the test done before I could get a new prescription for the Heartguard. The test came back that she had worms in her stools. Not bad, just a few. Lacey has the Heartguard every month but I would split it in half because of her size. My vet told me not to do this...give her the whole pill. She wasn't getting all the protection she needed from half a pill. Lacey is fine now...but if I had given her the whole pill she wouldn't have gotten the worms. Thank goodness she did not get the one that attacks the heart!! Lacey is a very heathly 7.5 to 8 pound maltese. I think she proberly weighs more now that she has been getting lots of treats for training.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yes this is true..i also wanted to point out to all you guys with dogs with food allergies that unless you get the pill form and not the chewable form, then this could be agravating your dogs allergies. heartguard contains beef, and sentinel/interceptor contains pork and soy. i'm on my dermatology rotation and i have seen this as a common problem.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I've used Heartguard for years. Of course Jolie eats the whole thing. Sadie will eat hers but I have to break it into 3rds and give her each piece until its gone. Sassy will not have any part of the Heartguard. Last month I had to break it into tiny little pieces and put them in turkey to get her to eat. Since I don't give my dogs people food I was less than thrilled and she still really didn't want to eat it. This month the vet gave me a much smaller pill called Interceptor. I guess I can always stick it down her throat it need be.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Jun 30 2005, 03:09 PM
> *I've used Heartguard for years.  Of course Jolie eats the whole thing.  Sadie will eat hers but I have to break it into 3rds and give her each piece until its gone.  Sassy will not have any part of the Heartguard.  Last month I had to break it into tiny little pieces and put them in turkey to get her to eat.  Since I don't give my dogs people food I was less than thrilled and she still really didn't want to eat it.  This month the vet gave me a much smaller pill called Interceptor.  I guess I can always stick it down her throat it need be.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=76662*


[/QUOTE]


We have always used the interceptor, which is easy to hide in food (and its tiny). Is there a difference between interceptor and heartguard?


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Rex has Iverhart Plus, 5 more pills to go until they are gone, so we are good till fall, but I want to get something else next time for him. They are tiny little pills and I have to trick him to eating them. We dont give him table food, but when he took his pill I had to smoosh it into a piece of cheese so he couldnt see it. I thought they would look more like a treat. What is the heartgaurd like?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The main ingredient in Heartgard is ivermectin. Interceptor is milbemycin. 

I use Interceptor as I get it free plus the chews would be inappropriate for Mikey.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Jun 30 2005, 05:09 PM
> *I've used Heartguard for years.  Of course Jolie eats the whole thing.  Sadie will eat hers but I have to break it into 3rds and give her each piece until its gone.  Sassy will not have any part of the Heartguard.  Last month I had to break it into tiny little pieces and put them in turkey to get her to eat.  Since I don't give my dogs people food I was less than thrilled and she still really didn't want to eat it.  This month the vet gave me a much smaller pill called Interceptor.  I guess I can always stick it down her throat it need be.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=76662*


[/QUOTE]
Heartguard also comes in a pill form I think.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

One time on MO this question came up and I mentioned that my vet said not to cut Sentinel in half because the medicine is not evenly distributed. He does not own the practice and is definitely not the kind of person who would say this just so I would have to spend more $.

So, Jay pipes in to the thread on MO and says that his brother is a pharmacist and he says that this is not true...that it is just a way for the vet and pharmaceutical company to make more money. 

I think he is "full of it"







.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

We have given Scooby Interceptor from the beginning and I too like it because it is easy being so small. I just put it in his mouth and make sure he swallows it. I also have heard not to break the other ones in half, but can't you get one that is for pups up to 10lb in weight?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo_@Jun 30 2005, 09:07 PM
> *We have given Scooby Interceptor from the beginning and I too like it because it is easy being so small. I just put it in his mouth and make sure he swallows it. I also have heard not to break the other ones in half, but can't you get one that is for pups up to 10lb in weight?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=76721*


[/QUOTE]

The ones I use are from 2-10 and when Catcher was 3 pounds I just hated him having a whole pill. And then Kallie got up to 10.5 pounds(!) and was on the 11-25 pound pill and I really hated her having all that extra medicine. Now she is 9 pounds and back on the 2-10 and Catcher is 7 so it is fine, now.


----------



## Debbeans (Apr 3, 2005)

Chloe is on HeartGuard in pill form. It's kind of a large pill but I get her to swallow it. She will not eat the chew.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brinkley uses Interceptor and it is so tiny!
I just give it to him with a piece of turkey or ham and he swallows it without even realizing it! SO easy!
My lab and bassett use Heartgard and they take the whole chew with no problem, and it is BIG for them.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

And this is just another example of how great this forum is. I've been struggling with Sassy and the heartguard for months. I should have posted a question about it here and I could have gotten her on Interceptor long ago. You guys are great!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

The girls are both on the Heartguard now. I gave it to them on Wednesday. The chew thing was too big for Nikki. After breaking it up into little pieces she was only able to eat a little over 3/4 of it before her little tummy was full.







Next one I will give her some in the morning and then the rest later in the day.


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

i'm so glad someone posted about this. my vet told me that i COULD break the Heartguard chew into half.








i haven't so far, but i was going to this weekend. the vet said that because of our location in California and l.e.'s size that half of the chew would be just fine for her. but after reading this post, i won't chance it. i wouldn't want even a possibility of l.e. getting heartworms.

thanks!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elliesmomie_@Jul 1 2005, 12:29 PM
> *i'm so glad someone posted about this.  my vet told me that i COULD break the Heartguard chew into half.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
The vet I saw on Monday told me I could split it. I went on Wednesday to get the Forbid and a couple more heartguard chew things and the other vets and office staff said I couldn't. They were supposed to get back to me to let me know if they were wrong and you could do it.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

That question was asked to the pedmeds.com pharmacist and here is the response:

http://www.1800petmeds.com/askthevet.asp?Q...*34727*12968*41


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I just read that if a pill can be split safely, it will be scored by the manufacturer. That makes sense.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Jul 1 2005, 03:51 PM
> *I just read that if a pill can be split safely, it will be scored by the manufacturer. That makes sense.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=76918*


[/QUOTE]

That in itself is very, very valuable info... for our babies... and ourselves, too! Funny that JB's "pharmacist" brother didn't know that!!


----------

